# صنع محرك طائرة لاسلكية



## يوهشام (2 سبتمبر 2009)

هذا الرابط لمن يهتم بالموضوعBRUSHED MOTOR وهو موتوتر تنتقل فيه الكهرباء المولده عن طريق ملامسه عمود الدوران فرشه حديديه رقيقه ملامسه لعمود الدوران وله مخرجين كهرباء يعني سلكين








BRUSHLESS MOTOR تنتقل الشحنه مباشرة عن طريق السلك المعدني الذي حول حلقة المولد وله ثلاث مخارج





الأسلاك الثلاثه هي 1-موجب 2- سالب 3- لنظام النبظات الذي يتحكم في السرعه 
وهناك اختلافات كثيره بينهما ولكن لا يسعنا ذكرها الآن

ولكن هل يمكن لنا ان نصنعها بأنفسنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ نعم 

كيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الكل يعرف طبعا حهاز( السيدي روم) الموجود في اي جهاز كمبيوتر. . يوجد في هذا الجهاز محرك جبار وقوي وصغير الحجموهو من نوع BRUSHLESSB(اسمع صوت الموتر اذا بدا يقرأ السي دي)قوه هائله ويمكن ان يرفع طائره تزن واحد كيلو غرام 

ولكن العمليه ليست سهله كما يتخيل البعض . حيث ان هذا المحرك يجب ان ندخل عليه بعض التعديلات ونعيد لف الموتور بطريقه خاصه تزيد من كفائته وقوته ........... تبون تعرفون كيف؟؟؟؟؟ اوكي يالله


----------



## يوهشام (2 سبتمبر 2009)

اولا_- ماهي اجزاء المحرك ؟؟؟
أ-*تبين الصوره العلويه شكل المحرك بعد فتح الجهاز واخراج المحرك وهو الآن مقلوب






وهذه الصوره تبين الوضع الطبيعي له الصوره العلويه طبعا






والجزء العلوي وهو على شكل غطاء معدني خفيف انظرفي الصوره يسمى ROTOR ( وسنطلق عليه اسم الصحن الدوار) ويوجد بدخله حلقه مغناطيسيه 
والجزء الذي يمر من خلاال الصحن الدوار عمود حديدي يسمى SHAFTوسنسميه (عمود الدوران) .وهوالذي تثبت في طرفه المروحه 

2* الجزء الثابت اللي على اللوحه الألكترونيه يتكون من جزئين:

ا-STATOR(حلقة المولد) 






ب_ ويمر من خلالها STSTOR BLOCKوسنطلق عليه (حامل الحلقه)وهاتان القطعتان تكون ثابته في جسم الطائره بواسطة (حامل) بمسامير والجزء الأول هو الذي يدور ......






هذه المواتير تشغل عن طريق دائره كهربائيه تسمى SPEED CONTROL (متحكم السرعه) وهو الجهاز الذي يمكن من خلاله التحكم في سرعة الموتور *** ويمكننا ايضا عمله بشرط وجود ال IC الخاصه به 
وسوف نكمل الشرح في الرد التالي...:20:


----------



## يوهشام (2 سبتمبر 2009)

اقوله تقدر تتنازل عن بعض الأشياء بس بتخسر بعض الأشياء ...كيف؟؟ تقدر تتنازل تغيير المغناطيس بس بتخسر قوة المغناطيس الللازمه وبالتالي تضعف قوة الموتور . وكذالك نفس الشيء بالنسبه لتغييرات حامل الحلقه .... لكن الشيء الوحيد الذي لابد من تغييره هو اعدة لف الموتور . لأنه ملفوف بطريقه لاتناسب لأستخدام الطائره واستخدام المتحكم في السرعه كما ان الموتور الخاص بالطائره يحتاج ان يكون قادرا على تحمل الجهد القوي الواقع عليه حتى لا يسخن ويحترق... وعن نفسي انا ماغيرت المغاطيس بس غيرت االباقي والسبب هو اني ابي اشوف النتيجه قبل ما اغير المغناطيس .. والى الحين ما شفت!!!!!!!!! ان شاء الله سوف ارسل صور للموتور حقي للأطلاع.





التفاصيل :

1- تغيير المغناطيس:

كيف نخرج المغناطيس القديم بدون الأضرار بالصحن الدوار حيث انه اي ضرر او ميلان في الصحن سوف يؤدي الى حدوث اهتزازت vibration تؤثر على اداء الموتور؟ هناك طريقتين او ثلاث اما ان تنقعه في محلول حمضي مثل محلول الخليك الخل العادي وانا شخصيا ماجربت هذه الطريقه ..... او انك ترش على الصحن فى مكان ملامسة المغناطيس بعض الكاز وتولع فيه وبعد كل مره تجرب اخراجه بسهوله واذا ماضبط كرر العمليه لين يمشي الحال .. وبرضه انا ما جربتها .. ليش ؟ لأني ما غيرت المغناطيس بتاعي 

بس فيه طريقه اسهل من هذا كله ؟؟ وهي ان تضع الصحن في الفرن المنزلي تحت درجة حراره ضعيفه وتخرجه من وقت لآخر وتجرب تشيله وانا اويد هذه الطريقه بس انتبه من الحراره الزائده....





** بعد اخراج المغناطسس القديم يجب تنظيف الصحن تماما من بقايا الصمغ ويكون السصح املس وناعم






ثم نحضر المغنا طيس الجديد والذي يسمى neodymium magnets وله مقاسات مختلفه وبالنسبه لصحن السيدي روم الأصلي نستخدم مقاس 
5*5*1ملم 5 طول 5عرض 1سماكه ملليمتر






وكما معروف ان للمغناطيس وجهان +و- او N\S 

نأتي بالصحن ثم نروزع القطع المغناطيسيه داير ما دار على جدار الصحن .. بشرط ان تكون :








1- كل قطعة مغنا طيس تختلف عن اللي جنبها في الا قطاب N\S\N\S\N\S وهكذا.... طبعا نحن نقصد الجهه من المغناطيس التي سوف تكون بمواجهة حلقة المولد..

2- يجب ان تكون المسافات بين القطع المغناطيسيه متساويه تماما حتى تكون توقيت دورة الصحن منتظمه الأنتقال من N----S---N.

3- تجنب ظهور المغناطيس خارج حافة الصحن.






- يجب ان يكون عدد القطع عدد زوجي . واكثر من عدد اقطاب حلقة المولد والتي تحتوي على عدد اقطاب فردي . والعكس صحيح.. في هذ العمل سنستخدم حلقه ذات 9 اقطاب و 12 قطعه مغناطيسه. شكل حلقه ب9 اقطاب انظر الصوره







بعد اخذ المقاسات وتحديد اماكن القطع الصحيح يتم لصقها بالغراء مع مراعاة عدم خروج الزائد من الغراء على جدار الصحن او في مكان منه . قم بمسحه بسرعه .. اتركه حتى يجف تماما ويصبح متماسك !!!!!!!











*** هناك نوع من الغراء يوجد في محلات ساكو يطلق عليهEPOXY مناسب لهذه 
المهمه..

فيديو يوضح طريقة تركيب وتشغيل الطائرة اللاسلكية
http://www.qariya.com/modules.php?na...getit&lid=3102


ونكمل في الرد التالي......


----------



## يوهشام (2 سبتمبر 2009)

الجزء الثالث والأخير من المشروع وهو في الحقيقه الأهم والذي يترتب عليه نجاح المهمه او فشلها:

اولا: اعادة لف (حلقة المحرك) 

يجب طبعا ازالت السلك القديم مع الحذر بعدم الأضرار بالحلقه او اعوجاجها: 

اختيار مقاس السلك المناسب لللف الحلقه . حيث انه يوجد مقاساسات مختلفة السمك ويطلق على هذا السلك النحاسي :gauge wire والمقاسات المستعمله غالبا هي 24\26\28 وهي موجوده في المحلات الكهربائيه . وسوف نتاول ان شاء الله شرح العوامل المؤثره في تغيير سمك السلك وكيفيه انتقاء الحجم المناسب للمهمه المقصوده. 

تحديد عدد اللفات التي حول كل قطب في الحلقه بالتساوي وبنفس التنسيق . حيث ان هذه العمليه تاثر في اداء المحرك وقوة تحمله للمهمه. 

الشرح العام للعمليه والعوامل المؤثره فيها:

واليك العوامل بالتحديد :

1- قوة البطاريه المستخدمه 

2- القوه الخارجه من المحرك ( وتقاس بالواط)

3- عدد دورات المروحه المطلوبه

4- طول حلقه المحرك (ملم) 

5- قطر حلقة المحرك 



لحظه :::::: يا شباب 

الحقيقه ان هذه العومل كلها لها طريقه حسابيه سهله لمعرفتها ولكن رايت انه من السابق لأوانه الدخول في هذه التفاصيل الآ اذا وجدت ان هناك رغبه من الأخوان لمعرفتها انا حاضر( نقلبها رياضيات). ولكن دعونا الآن نطرح الموضوع ببساطه في بداية الأمر واللي عنده رغبه في زيادة معلوماته او توضيح انا رهن الأشاره.... ********علشان كذا انسوا اللي راح في مقدمة هذا الجزء . نحن سنعيد لف موتور سيدي روم عادي بالطريقه الفلانيه وبس...... والتفاصيل من خلال المناقشه وألأسئله لمن اراد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





المطلوب : حلقة محرك ذات 9 اقطاب\\ سلك نحاسي للف مقاس 26\\

1- ناتي بحلقة المحرك ونضع علامه على اي قطب لكي نجعله نقطة البدايه مثلا نلونه بالقلم الفلمستر

ثم نبدا بلف السلك حول القطب المعلم 21 لفه بحيث تكون كل لفه ملاصقه للأخرى بدون ترك فراغات حتى نصل الى نهاية القطب نكون بذلك انهينا الطبقه الأولى بعدها نكمل باقي عدد اللفات من حيث انتهت الطبقه الأولى ولكن بعكس الأتجاهاه مكونين بذالك طبقه اخرى فوق الأولى وبنفس النسق حتى نصل الى حيث بدءنا وهكذا حتى نكمل عدد اللفات المطلوبه*********** ملالالالالالاحظه*********

لاتنسى ان تعد اللفات بكل دقه بدون زياده او نقصان ( يعني نص لفه مايضر)))






بما ان الحلقه لها 9 اقطاب سوف نوزع هذه الأقطاب الى 3 مراحل A , B , Cيعني كل مرحله تضم 3 اقطاب A1 A2 A3,B1 B2 B3, C1 C2 C3 كل حرف ( قطب) يلف بسلك واحد متصل بدون قطع ثم نقطع السلك بعد ذالك للبدا في الحرف او المرحله التي تليه وهكذا .. ان شاء يكون واضح ياشباب. 





2- بعد انهاء لف القطب الأول ناخذ نهاية السلك ( نهاية اللفه 21) ثم نترك قطبين فارغين ونلف الذي يليه بنفس الطريقه السابقه ونسميه A2 






وبعد الأنتهاء نترك قطبين ونلف الذي يليه A3 ويكون اتجاه انتقالك من قطب الى قطب عكس عقارب الساعه وبذلك نكون انتهينا من لف المرحله الأولى ولدينا الآن طرفين من السلك حاول ايكونو طويلين شوي يعني 10 سم المسك طرفين السلك ولف حولهم شريط لا صق واكتب عليه كرمز للمرحله الولى( >>> (ASخذ نفس وريحلك شوي ونا ظر في شغلك ؟؟!!** 






3- من القطب A1 بأتجاه عكس غقارب الساعه خذ اللي بعده على طول واللي راح يكون B1 وكرر نفس العمليه السابقه تماما كل ما تخلص من قطب اقفز قطبين ولف واديلو .... حتى يصير عندك طرفين السلك اجمعهم وسمهم (BS) يعني المرحله الثانيه ... 













واظن المرحله الثالته ما يحتاج اقولكم . طبعا بيصير عندنا المرحله الثالثه والأخيره واسمها(CS) ...اوووووووووووووف انتهينا من اصعب مرحله اللي بعده هين ان شاء الله... 






- عملية يجميع اطراف الأسلاك لأيجاد المخارج الكربائيه التي توصل في ( لوحة المتحكم في السرعه ) لايكون نسيتوها ( راجع الجزء الأول) ..


المهم عندنا الآن 3 مراحل وكل مرحله لها طرفين اسلاك بدايه ونهايه !!! يعني عندنا 6 اسلاك و سوف نقوم بجمع كل طرفين مع بعضهما لكي يصبح لدينا 3 اسلاك(مخارج) بالطريقه الآتيه:

1- نهاية المرحله الثالثه مع بداية المرحله الأولى.

2- ======= الأولى==========الثانيه.

3- =======الثانيه ==========الثالثه. وتسمى طريقة ( الدلتا)






اصبحت حلقة المحرك جاهزه وااااااااااااااااااااااااااو بس باقي شغله اخيره وبسيطه وهي:



ثانيا: تثبيت حلقة المحرك على حامل المحرك :



تتكون هذه القطعه من 3 اجزاء : العمود الحامل\ رمان بللي امامي \ رمان بللي خلفي .






- يتم ادخال العمود في حلقة المحرك ويتم تثبيها بالصمغ القوي والتاكد من عدم تحركها او دورانها.






-تثبت الرمانات في طرفي العمود الحامل تثبيتا قويا بحيث لا يسمح لهما بالحركه اثناء التشغيل المحرك وعادة ما يكون الرمان اكبر قطرا من فتحة العمود بمعدل 1/2 ملم لكي يثبت بقوه في مكانه. وكذالك نفس الشي للعمود وفتحة حلقة المحرك ... 
















اخيرا اصبح المحرك جاهز ادخل القطعه التي تلمنا عنها سابقا ( الصحن المثبت به عمود الدوران ) في فتحات الرمان بللي . 
فيديو يوضح طريقة تركيب وتشغيل الطائرة اللاسلكي
http://www.qariya.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=getit&lid=3102


----------



## osame (3 سبتمبر 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم جاري التحميل جزاك الله خير


----------



## dreams1804 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير


----------



## سهم عنتر (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود


----------



## dreams1804 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## نعمهيثم (26 يناير 2010)

اخي العزيز ياريت تشرح كيفية وصله للتيار المستمر 
وهل يحتاج لدارة ام لا
وشكرا


----------



## حلم اماراتي (26 يناير 2010)

تشكر اخي الكريم ويعطيك ربي الف صحه وعافيه


----------



## اميرالمهندسين (1 فبراير 2010)

_جزيت خيراً ونفع الله بك الامه العربية والاسلامية_


----------



## al raad (4 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

الف شكر لك يا اخي العزيز على شرحك وصورك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## omar abdelsadek (4 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmad1900 (5 فبراير 2010)

الله يجزيك كل الخير على الإفادة


----------



## ahmad1900 (5 فبراير 2010)

أخي العزيز ما دا يسمحولي أحمل من الموقع بعض الصفحات مالعمل


----------



## احمد شريم (31 يناير 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع ب وين الصور


----------



## حازم النجم (16 مايو 2011)

شرح رائع جدا بس ياريت كان في صور نفهم اكتر وفيديوهات اكتر عن لف المحركات والدائرة الاليكترونية وشرح مفصل لاني بحلم بصنح طائرة محلية جميلة جدا...............


----------



## م ط عراقي (25 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم انا اريد اعرف كيف اشغل المحرك بعد تعديله يعني لمى تطلع منه ثلاث كبلات كيف اربطه على الجهد وشكرا


----------



## emad35 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله بك


----------



## دعاب (3 فبراير 2013)

شكرا شكرا


----------



## الطالب. (13 فبراير 2013)

شكرا شكرا


----------



## AZERE (16 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الوبري1989 (13 مارس 2013)

وين الصور وشكرا


----------

